# Brought Her Home!



## NH Campin' Fam (May 13, 2007)

Hello Fellow Outbackers (feels good to say that!)
Well after a super good inspection, we hitched up and brought our new Outback 27 RSDS home tonight. To celebrate, we ordered pizza and ate it in the Outback with the rain pouring down outside! Even though we aren't camping this weekend, we have been busy tonight putting all of our stuff inside and seeing where everything fits! The trailer is simply beautiful. <sigh>

Only one question has come up so far since we got home...how do you turn off the outdoor speakers and keep the inside ones on?? While we are quite enjoying how clear the radio sounds, we are not so sure that the neighbors are nearly as thrilled.







We looked thru the Jensen manual and our other assorted papers and can't seem to find anything on the outdoor speakers.

We will have to figure out the whole signature thing one of these days and include a pic of our new baby.

Thanks for all of your input, you guys have been awesome!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Don't know anything about outside speakers, but do want to say congratulations!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback







We just had that same outside speaker issue but DW found how to correct it so I am no help there.

Nice floorplan too


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Congrats + welcome...That first night in the driveway is a great one, you had pizza, we had Subway...I remember reading a thread somewhere here about the speaker setup. I'm sure someone will chime in soon - if not maybe you could do a search - "outside speakers" - and see what ya' find...Good luck


----------



## aircare (Mar 30, 2007)

go to fade and listen to outside till it is off,that is what I did.


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

Congratulations !!!!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

AWESOME... CONGRATULATIONS!!! Great choice in floor plan!

While you are putting all your "stuff" in there...
I found that a good spot for canned and jar items
is the space under the oven.







They travel well there.
I like the idea of having this stuff low. I don't want to 
have anything fall out on my toe after bumping
down the highway.








These are items that I put in there at the beginning of the season 
to "stock" my cupboards. I replenish as needed.

I keep my pots, pans, and cookie sheets on
the top and middle shelf of the pantry... (I found that I like it)
Along with mixing bowls, strainer, and measuring cups...

Just a thought... it works for me.








MaeJae


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

NH Campin' Fam,

Congratulations, welcome and enjoy!

Happy camping!


----------



## livinthedream (May 15, 2007)

We just picked up our 21RS today -- just got home with her about an hour ago and we're on our way to the State Park campground about 20 minutes from our house to check her out right. (I'll post all the details later).

Anyhow, the speakers -- they did tell us how to turn off the outside speakers -- it's one of the buttons on the radio/stereo. The 21RS is on it's way with DH, so I can't go out and look right now, but I think it's on the right side bottom of the radio -- about three in from the right maybe? If you start hitting buttons on the inside with someone on the outside listening, you'll find it.

Anyhow, enjoy! I"m out the door.....


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

NH Campin' Fam and livinthedream,

Congrats to both y'all.

Enjoy your new Outbacks!

Mark


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the new Outback and welcome to Outbackers. Is that you I hear the music coming from?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congratulations! Driveway dining in the Great Rolling Castle....isn't that what the commercial means by

"LET'S GO OUTBACKING TONIGHT!!!!!!"


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats NH Campin' Fan and livinthedream on the new TTs
And enjoy all the fun and good times you will have!!!!









Don


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

*Welcome Campin'Fan & Livinthedream 
From One Newbie To Another

Ken
*


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the family! enjoy the memories!

Steve


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

to you both on your new Outbacks 









Wow livinthedream, no grass growing under your feet! Glad to see you didn't waste any time breaking in your 21rs









NH Campin'Fan, Glad to hear that a little (ok, alot) of rain didn't dampen your camping spirit!









Enjoy and Happy Future Camping,


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## Raymond (Mar 1, 2007)

NH Campin said:


> Hello Fellow Outbackers (feels good to say that!)
> Well after a super good inspection, we hitched up and brought our new Outback 27 RSDS home tonight. To celebrate, we ordered pizza and ate it in the Outback with the rain pouring down outside! Even though we aren't camping this weekend, we have been busy tonight putting all of our stuff inside and seeing where everything fits! The trailer is simply beautiful. <sigh>
> 
> Only one question has come up so far since we got home...how do you turn off the outdoor speakers and keep the inside ones on?? While we are quite enjoying how clear the radio sounds, we are not so sure that the neighbors are nearly as thrilled.
> ...


The outdoor speakers are connected to the rear fade. If you want to turn them off, you will need to adjust the fade to the front speakers only. The outdoor speakers and speakers over the front queen bed are on the same line. Hope this helps.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*& CONGRATS!!*


----------

